# Arrow cresting spinner



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking at making an arrow spinner to use for cresting arrows. I was thinking about trying to get an old sewing machine motor with a foot control to use to spin the arrow, but I am looking for ideas on how to transfer the power from the motor to the shaft and any plans for the spinner itself.

William


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

i saw a cresting machine homemade once in here along time ago. if i remember right the guy adapted a 3/8" drill bit chuck off a worn out drill of his. it would probably take a ton of searching for it but they guy did show some really good pics of the machine and the results on teh arrows were top notch to say the least.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i have used a cheap walmart personal size fan, about $4-$5.

a few speeds , plugs into the wall, not bad.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

If you are just trying to learn, and using a slow to medium speed motor, some have used rubber tubing. A couple of inches long, one end sliped on the motor shaft leaving a tail long enough to stick the arrow in. Years ago Bohning sold a cresting chuck that would fasten on a 1/4 inch shaft. Check their web site.


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

*cresting spinner*

i have been doing some cresting by hand, but i am looking for something to help make it easier to do the thin rings around the shafts and I am also hoping that i can get smoother rings as doing it all by hand leaves the lines choppy. The reason I was looking at an old sewing machine motor is the variable speed capability and the foot control will allow me to keep both hands free.


----------



## FLR (Nov 19, 2008)

*cresting spinner*

I may be wrong but I think if you use just the foot control you could use any motor even the personal fan idea would work.I have made a manual type spinner to check broadheads with 1/3 board and 4 nails this and motor and foot control may work. Good Luck,Fred::


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Guess I should have posted it here...but in the arrow and strings forum I posted my cresting table I built. Check it out.


----------



## BillE (Dec 31, 2008)

I used an old dead cordless screwdriver. Took the silly thing apart to get to the wires and then used a 9VDC battery eleminator for power. Rube Goldberg all the way, but it works. Nice even (about) 100RPM.

Bill


----------



## revoarcher (Jul 18, 2006)

Check out your wifes electric can opener. I bought one at walmart for about $6. The toothed gear that turns the can is held on by 1/4 inch thread and it turns at a good speed. I made one with this but my assembly to hold the arrow has a little wobble so I have to try again.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Heck I just used a variable speed drill and mounted it with a wooden clamp to a 2"x4" stud. I then mounted another piece of wood with a V-cut in it for the other end of the arrow to rest on. I mounted the arrow in the keyless chuck. I then I used a clamp to squeeze the trigger until I received a desirable speed and bingo we're in business. 

Now that is really cobbing something together! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*electric can opener*

An electric can opener is an obvious motor and gear box. Fast enough.

I would drill a small block of wood for a short piece of dowel. On the dowel, I would place a small piece of flexible tubing into which I'd press the arrow nock. The block would be attached to the can opener drive with JB Weld epoxy.


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

3 Rivers Archery sells just the Bohning Chuck. I got one and used a Walmart electric fan motor. It is not perfect but works.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

hope this will help to get idea what I did last fall. I finally use the jig to crest some shafts last week.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## revoarcher (Jul 18, 2006)

fishuntbike said:


> hope this will help to get idea what I did last fall. I finally use the jig to crest some shafts last week.
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


The arrows look great. Looks like a sewing machine motor but what are you using for the chuck?
BTW How did the lighted nocks work for you. You bought my instructions and I never heard from you.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*cresting*

oh come on guys hasnt anybody ever heard of an erector set motor.they came in both wind up and electric and the speed is perfect,use rubber tubing for a chuck.yer welcome


----------

